
Uber imposes engineer hiring freeze as losses mount - dionmanu
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/uber-imposes-engineer-hiring-freeze-as-losses-mount-exclusive-202234064.html
======
moltensodium
The clock is ticking and they seem to have no plan at all. So weird to see
such a massive company go public with no ideas or serious attempts at becoming
profitable, ever.

Congrats to all the investors and employees who were able to cash out before
whenever. Everyone else is about to get very, very angry.

~~~
tluyben2
As someone who was doing projects for several companies when the dot-com
bubble burst, companies like Uber and Wework seem like whatever we had then
but at a far bigger scale. The fundamentals do not work so how does anyone
think this will end well?

~~~
FuckButtons
It won’t, it’s going to be another nuclear winter in Silicon Valley.

------
owenwil
I think they've gotten "engineering" confused with "engineer"—plenty of people
are in the engineering org that aren't engineers.

~~~
sushid
Really like who? There are only engineers in “engineering” at the company that
I work at. Pretty sure it’s always the case unless you’re discounting EMs,
which I don’t think you should.

------
tyingq
Lots of negative responses thus far. Happy to accommodate any insider views as
to why this is not what it seems to be...

~~~
lhorie
I work there (and conduct engineering interviews)

If that's really happening, nobody told me. I had two interviews this week and
another one scheduled two weeks from now. And last I heard, my team got
approval to increase headcount by 2.

~~~
t-writescode
And Glassdoor is covered in Uber positions in my area.

------
thorwasdfasdf
this seems reactionary. I mean if they didn't need to hire those engineers in
the first place, why hire them?

~~~
rootsudo
So another company wouldn't. Spite hiring.

